# Mp60 !!



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

http://glassbox-design.com/2010/vortech-mp60/

ahhhh


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

OHH great news, maybe now i can get one of them instead of 2 mp40 and will be cheaper


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Definitely cool, but I'm wondering if it would be any better in terms of noise..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Apparently they are better on noise - I forget the specifics, but it's in the GBD article.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Vortech mp60 explained by Tim Marks of ecotech marine

http://www.youtube.com/user/newyorksteelo#p/f/8/tj2QjUDLtfY


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

explor3r said:


> OHH great news, maybe now i can get one of them instead of 2 mp40 and will be cheaper


I think you are probably better off with 2 mp40wES no? I know it's more expensive but they should be able to simulate alternating currents/waves.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

yea they have extra fans to cool it off and lower noise, should be cool, they ar etaking pre orders now, Im reallllly tempted to get a MP60 to go with my MP40 for new tank ....


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> yea they have extra fans to cool it off and lower noise, should be cool, they ar etaking pre orders now, Im reallllly tempted to get a MP60 to go with my MP40 for new tank ....


Ray, I think I'm going to help you decide that one...

MP60


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Apparently EcoTech came out with new numbers - 7500 gph!!!

Man, if you have anything less than a 6 foot tank, this is going to seriously disrupt your DSB


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Apparently EcoTech came out with new numbers - 7500 gph!!!
> 
> Man, if you have anything less than a 6 foot tank, this is going to seriously disrupt your DSB


Word has it, you create your own nano tsunamis with the mp60s lol


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Apparently EcoTech came out with new numbers - 7500 gph!!!
> 
> Man, if you have anything less than a 6 foot tank, this is going to seriously disrupt your DSB


that's exactly what Im thinking about. Im getting a 5 foot long and 2 foot tall tank, but with 7500 GPH, Im not sure if I Can keep ANY sand lol

originally was thinking of 2 MP40s on sides and 1 MP10 on the back wall. this got me confused lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> that's exactly what Im thinking about. Im getting a 5 foot long and 2 foot tall tank, but with 7500 GPH, Im not sure if I Can keep ANY sand lol
> 
> originally was thinking of 2 MP40s on sides and 1 MP10 on the back wall. this got me confused lol


I say just get it!  lol

Just crank it down when you start experiencing sand storms.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I say just get it!  lol
> 
> Just crank it down when you start experiencing sand storms.


SOOOO tempting lol

although I may wait for the first batch to come out and see some reviews on it lol as there arent much savings for pre-order.

Hmmm, imagine the used MP40s that will hit the market once these come out


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> SOOOO tempting lol
> 
> although I may wait for the first batch to come out and see some reviews on it lol as there arent much savings for pre-order.
> 
> Hmmm, imagine the used MP40s that will hit the market once these come out


I was actualy hoping you'd be one of them!!   J/K


----------

